# My 08 TCR C0 with dura ace 50mm tubular w/set - 16.3Lbs



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

*My 08 TCR C0 with dura ace 50mm tubular w/set - 16.3Lbs (pic)*

Hi Folks,

I have been lurking around these forums over the past little while and thought I should post some pictures of my relatively new 2008 Giant TCR C0. It's basically stock however I have made the following additions:

Dura Ace Pedals
Dura Ace 50mm Carbon tubular wheelset
Selle Italia SLR
BBB Fibre Wing bars
Signma BC 1606L DTS computer - wireless speed and cadence

This is the second Giant roadie I have had now. The last was a 2004 TCR Composite one with Mavic K Elites and Ultegra with the cool matching FSA carbon cranks. So far the bike has been a real dream to ride. Fit is spot on perfect now. I have lowered the bars. This bike is a M/L size which seems to be working quite nicely for me. In the past I found the Medium TCR to be just too small for me as I felt like I was sitting outside the bike if that makes sense. I've done about 1500 miles or so now and have not had any major issues.

The wheels are a new addition to this week. I also have a pair of Mavic Ksyrium SL's though admittedly I am finding the tubular experience to be such a positive one that I am doubting if I will ever remount the Mavic's. The 50mm rims make a noticable improvement on flats, at speed and also when confronted with headwinds. Side winds are not a major hassle either in flats or whilst descending. My first ride with the Dura Ace wheels was on a very windy day. I did approx 90 miles and found I could push through head winds much easier and when wind was either behind me or not so strong able to really keep moving. I found myself riding through rolling roads at about 30 m/ph which without too much hassle. 

The tyres are Zipps and are coming off this week as each weighed about 294 grams each which is on the heavy side. I have a replacement pair of continentials that will remove 100 grams of rotating weight. 

All in all I love the bike and happy with its weight. I can easily shave 100-200 grams in addition to that saved by a change in tubular tires by swapping out the stem and pedals for example. However, I am particularly happy with the set up. 

Hope you all like

Cheers
Trevor!

P.S: sorry for the poor image quality. I have a rubbishy camera.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks awesome...congrats on the ride. Are you in Australia?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Trevor, when you say you can ride through rolling roads at 30 mph I presume that is average speed downgrade. Otherwise on flats, that is time trial record territory for the Pro Tour.

I go urban hiking on weekends; hikes are sponsored by JR East, the big train company in Japan. I often walk along paved riverbanks which are popular with local cyclists. I can see the dueling going on, because people are cranking it up, not wanting to be passed. Plus the distances are relatively short (maybe 8-10 km), so endurance is not a factor. Here is where aerodynamics is very important because most guys are riding by themselves so there is no draft. The way to go is NOT that $11,000 2008 Pinarello Prince with all those sexy bulges and dogleg forks, and the 1-1/4" headsets. That appeals to cyclists who are doctors or lawyers with fat bank accounts. Aerodynamics on that bike must be horrid.

If you ask me, the way to go is one of the Giant frames like any TCR Comp 0/1. The frame was designed with aerodynamics in mind; even the Giant forks are aero-bladed. Put on some 50 mm deep dish carbon tubulars for best compromise under windy conditions. And for this kind of riverbank riding, something like a triple setup which I run on my beater Ti bike would be sweet: it's a 53/43/30 with 11-25 rear cog. Run 53x11 on these riverbanks and time trial it; with the aerodynamics of the Giant, you will fly!!! True, the triple setup is heavy, but not much of an issue on flats or with TT bikes. And for climbing, it has all the gears you want. 

I'm almost there: I have a 2005 TCR Comp 1 with 50 mm HED Stingers. I plan to put on an aero seatpost. I'm currently running a 53/39 and 12-25 rear cog but I could switch that out to an 11-25. I had the bike down to 15.1 lbs; this setup should still be sub 16 lbs.

The problem with aerodynamics is you can't see it with the bike sitting there, so it doesn't sell bikes. Giants are the only bikes that come standard with aero-type forks. True, some people claim the forks aren't that stiff but at 350 gms, what do you expect? There is no free lunch.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Italianrider76 said:


> Looks awesome...congrats on the ride. Are you in Australia?


Yes I am in Australia. I purchased the bike in Sydney but got the wheels brand new (NIB) from Ebay for a fraction of the Australian RRP.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Clevor said:


> Trevor, when you say you can ride through rolling roads at 30 mph I presume that is average speed downgrade. Otherwise on flats, that is time trial record territory for the Pro Tour.


Well I am certainly not a Pro tour candidate. At best I am a mere enthusiast (and a particularly fit one however) who enjoys cycling and athletics. However all that aside, its quite possible with a good tail wind or after some rolling hills when at momentum to move along at 30mp/h maybe not continually but certainly for reasonable amounts of time. 



Clevor said:


> I go urban hiking on weekends; hikes are sponsored by JR East, the big train company in Japan. I often walk along paved riverbanks which are popular with local cyclists. I can see the dueling going on, because people are cranking it up, not wanting to be passed. Plus the distances are relatively short (maybe 8-10 km), so endurance is not a factor. Here is where aerodynamics is very important because most guys are riding by themselves so there is no draft. The way to go is NOT that $11,000 2008 Pinarello Prince with all those sexy bulges and dogleg forks, and the 1-1/4" headsets. That appeals to cyclists who are doctors or lawyers with fat bank accounts. Aerodynamics on that bike must be horrid.


I am a lawyer but the _economist_ in me said no to spending money on a Prince (as much as its oh so desirable).



Clevor said:


> If you ask me, the way to go is one of the Giant frames like any TCR Comp 0/1. The frame was designed with aerodynamics in mind; even the Giant forks are aero-bladed. Put on some 50 mm deep dish carbon tubulars for best compromise under windy conditions. And for this kind of riverbank riding, something like a triple setup which I run on my beater Ti bike would be sweet: it's a 53/43/30 with 11-25 rear cog. Run 53x11 on these riverbanks and time trial it; with the aerodynamics of the Giant, you will fly!!! True, the triple setup is heavy, but not much of an issue on flats or with TT bikes. And for climbing, it has all the gears you want.


I missed your logic with the running 53/43/30 - as much as we have very hilly terrain around us (indeed I have to ride up a hill to start most of my rides, and climb on the way home after every ride I do) I could never see the point of running a 30T. If it was my Ellsworth - then yeah, with a 2x9, 30T makes sense.



Clevor said:


> I'm almost there: I have a 2005 TCR Comp 1 with 50 mm HED Stingers. I plan to put on an aero seatpost. I'm currently running a 53/39 and 12-25 rear cog but I could switch that out to an 11-25. I had the bike down to 15.1 lbs; this setup should still be sub 16 lbs.
> 
> The problem with aerodynamics is you can't see it with the bike sitting there, so it doesn't sell bikes. Giants are the only bikes that come standard with aero-type forks. True, some people claim the forks aren't that stiff but at 350 gms, what do you expect? There is no free lunch.


I needed a 12-25 the other day when I did a mountain TT. 1:09:10 of climbing over 21km (13-14 Miles) but other than that have always run a 11-23 or 11-21 in the back. 

I thoroughly enjoy my Giant. For somebody like me who enjoys having a few bikes (road/mtb etc) and have other interests I find it delivers me good performance, nice looks and a good mix of components for a reasonable outlay of cash.

As to the flex, its only when I ride the dura ace wheels that I think it notice a little (as in minute) flex in the front end of the bike. However given the great amount of wind we have had recently and my inexperience running tubulars and deep sections I am not sure if the wind is perhaps playing a role in that _flex_ like sensation I am experiencing. 

Cheers
Trevor!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

do those Duraace wheels get trued at the hub or the rim? Also are they crosswind sensitive?


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

samh said:


> do those Duraace wheels get trued at the hub or the rim? Also are they crosswind sensitive?


From the rim; and

Crosswind Sensitive? Well they are 50mm, but they don't suffer too much IMHO. This is my first set of 50mm rims so I have nothing to really compare them with.


----------

